# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Wünsche zum und gute Vorsätze im neuen Jahr

## RalfDm

Liebe Mitstreiter und -streiterinnen,

die KISP-Mannschaft wünscht Euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr, in dem Eure Erkrankung oder die des erkrankten Angehörigen unter Kontrolle bleibt und in dem neue oder verbesserte und vor allem erschwingliche Therapien und Medikamente entwickelt werden.
Und weil die letzten Tage des Jahres traditionell die Zeit sind, in der man für das bevorstehende neue Jahr gute Vorsätze fasst, hätte ich einen Vorschlag für einen solchen guten Vorsatz anzubieten: 
Wie wärs, wenn jeder von uns sich vornähme, sich seinen erstellten Text kritisch daraufhin zu beäugen, dass er oder sie alles geschrieben hat, was ihm/ihr am Herzen lag, dass alles verständlich formuliert ist und dass keine Tippfehler drin sind, _bevor er oder sie auf den Button "Thema erstellen" klickt_. Es gibt auch die Funktion "Vorschau", in der man sich alles in Ruhe ansehen kann, ohne dass der Rest der Welt den Text schon zu sehen bekommt, so wie ich es gerade auch mache.
Wem alle neuen Beiträge per E-Mail zugestellt werden - und ich glaube, das ist die Mehrzahl der aktiven Forumsteilnehmer -, den nervt es nämlich gewaltig, wenn derselbe Beitrag zwei-, drei- oder viermal einschlägt, weil es dem Schreiber wichtiger war, ihn schnell loszuwerden, als ihn sich noch einmal in Ruhe auf der Zunge zergehen zu lassen.
In diesem Sinne auf ein friedliches 2007!

Ralf

P.S.: Es scheint, dass die hier häufig verwendete Anrede "Mitstreiter" von manchen Benutzern dahingehend verstanden wird, dass dies jemand sei, _mit dem man sich streitet_, also sich in den Haaren liegt. Dieses Verständnis ist falsch. Ein Mitstreiter ist jemand, _mit dem zusammen man gegen einen gemeinsamen Gegner streitet (= kämpft)_.

----------


## Martin

Stimmt!
Und: Beiträge kurz fassen und auf das Wesentliche beschränken,
denn in der Kürze .....
Martin

----------


## keha

nunja..beiträge noch auf Tippfehler zu korrigieren???...sorry aber siehe mein letztes posting da bleibt mir oft keine zeit zu....guten Rutsch @ all keha

----------


## WolfhardD

Hallo keha
nunja - wen wunders dann ob der wenigen Antworten. Ich habe es halt mit zunehmendem Alter nicht mehr mit Kraut- und Rübenschriftsätzen, Verzeihung, wenn mir etwas wild geschriebene Postings vor Augen kommen, die ich dreimal lesen muß und dann immer noch nur vage verstehe. Und um Gotes-Willen, nicht noch mehr EMails in meinen Briefkasten. Täglich lösche ich reichlich davon. Danke Ralph, Deine Meinung möchte ich unterstützen.
Alles Gute zum Neuen Jahr.
Wolfhard
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo keha,

Tippfehler stören dann, wenn der Schreiber/die Schreiberin sie nach dem Absenden des Beiträges entdeckt,_ korrigiert und damit eine neue E-Mail-Benachrichtigung auslöst_. 
Aber wenn wir schon beim Thema sind - sie stören (ebenso wie z. B. konsequentes Kleinschreiben) *mich, und möglicherweise zunächst nur mich*, _wenn der Inhalt des Beitrages so interessant ist, dass ich ihn in den Forumextrakt übernehmen möchte._ Ich muss dann nämlich zusätzlich ziemlich viel Zeit aufbringen - Zeit, die der Schreiber sich gespart hat -, um die Fehler herauszufieseln, sonst würden sie für die mittlere Ewigkeit zementiert werden (so lange halt, wie es den Forumextrakt - auch nach mir - noch gibt) und dessen Wert mindern. Wer liest schon gerne ein Gewimmel von Tipp- und Rechtschreibfehlern? Manche nachlässig geschriebene, zunächst unscheinbare Frage kann eine oder mehrere interessante Antworten auslösen. Frage wie Antwort(en) wandern dann in die  mittlerweile rund 400 Seiten/Themen des Forumextrakts - aber sie tun dies nicht von alleine. 
Ich kenne kein anderes Forum, in dem interessante, hilfreiche Beiträge für neue, zwangsläufig unbedarfte Teilnehmer so aufbereitet und aufbewahrt werden, wie unseres. Ich mache diese Arbeit gerne, aber für etwas mehr Bewusstsein beim Schreiben bin ich jedem Schreiber dankbar.

Ralf

----------


## spertel

Werter Super-Moderator RalfDm

Zunächst einmal möchte ich die guten Wünsche für das neue Jahr zurückgeben und verbinde hiermit die Hoffnung, dass sich die Wünsche für alle Betroffenen im nächsten Jahr, besonders was unser gemeinsames Problem angeht, erfüllen mögen und das wir alle !! nächstes Jahr hier immer noch zusammensitzen.

Aber, lieber Ralf, wo sind wir hier eigentlich ?

Sind wir hier in einem Expertenforum mit studierten Akademikern oder sind wir hier in einem Forum für Betroffene ? Wer sich hier einloggt oder nur mitliest, hat meist ein Problem und ist vielleicht einige Tage vorher mit der Diagnose "Prostatakrebs" konfrontiert worden. Es ist doch oft so, dass viele Betroffene oder deren Angehörige danach nicht wissen, wo ihnen der Kopf steht. Mir ging es damals nicht anders. Ist es in dieser Situation nicht allzu menschlich, dass da mal eine Formulierung nicht glücklich gewählt ist oder auch mal ein Tippfehler passiert ? Diejenigen, die auf dem Gebiet unserer "gemeinsamen Krankheit" etwas versierter und wissender sind, sollten sich aufgerufen fühlen, diesen Betroffenen nach Maßgabe ihres Kenntnisstandes zu helfen und zu antworten, ggf. auch nachzufragen.

Es hilft diesen Betroffenen nicht, wenn man in Oberlehrermanier Tippfehler und andere menschliche Unzulänglichkeiten anprangert.
Man braucht sich dann nicht zu wundern, wenn dieses Forum nur von wenigen mutigen und vermeintlich Rechtschreibkundigen genutzt wird, weil die anderen sich aus Scham, Fehler zu begehen oder sich nicht forumgerecht ausdrücken können, nicht beteiligen.
Mir ist kein Gebiet bekannt, wo eine korrekte Rechtschreibung oder eine gelungene Formulierung so unwichtig ist wie hier. Hier geht es um Problemlösungen oder Hilfestellungen und nicht darum, sich mit rhetorischen Anekdoten geistig selbst zu umrunden......und so sollte es auch bleiben.

Ein frohes und gesundes 2007 wünscht allen Betroffenen 

Spertel, Berlin

----------


## Schorschel

> Tippfehler stören dann, wenn der Schreiber/die Schreiberin sie nach dem Absenden des Beiträges entdeckt,_ korrigiert und damit eine neue E-Mail-Benachrichtigung auslöst_.


Hallo Ralf und andere Leidtragende!

Hier bekenne ich mich schuldig und gelobe Besserung im neuen Jahr. Mir war die Konsequenz meiner oft mehrfachen Änderungen nicht klar. Ich werde in Zukunft den "Vorschau"-Button nutzen, dessen Existenz ich bislang ignoriert habe.

Guten Rutsch und tolle Werte in 2007 wünscht allen

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> Es hilft diesen Betroffenen nicht, wenn man in Oberlehrermanier Tippfehler und andere menschliche Unzulänglichkeiten anprangert.


Hallo Spertel,

das ist, wie ich glaube, nicht der Punkt von Ralf, sondern (siehe meinen anderen Beitrag von soeben) das nachträgliche Korrigieren der Tippfehler. Ich habe manchmal einen Beitrag 3- oder 4-mal innerhalb weniger Minuten nach dem Einstellen korrigiert. Mir war nicht klar, dass meine Ergüsse bei Ralf (und vermutlich vielen Anderen) dann jedesmal neu in der Mailbox landeten. Das kann schon sehr nerven, speziell wenn Andere das genauso gemacht haben wie ich.

Alles Gute nach Berlin wünscht

Schorschel

----------


## keha

spertel..danke :-) :-)...aber das mit dem korrigierten Nachsenden seh ich ein..mach ich aber auch nicht....lg keha

----------


## RalfDm

> das ist, wie ich glaube, nicht der Punkt von Ralf, sondern (siehe meinen anderen Beitrag von soeben) das nachträgliche Korrigieren der Tippfehler.


Genau so ist es. 

Ralf

----------


## Reinardo

Auch von mir noch alles Gute zum Jahreswechsel und möge das neue Jahr wenigstens nicht schlechter werden als das alte.
Die Sache mit dem Korriegieren werde ich  kuenftig auch beachten (hatte ich wie viele andere nicht gewusst).
Aber es drängt mich, zum Abschluss des Jahres noch eine gute Tat zu vollbringen. Diese sei: ich verzeihe allen, die mir böse, manchmal ganz böse geantwortet haben auf meine gelegentlichen Beiträge. Ganz besonders verzeihe ich denen in  Husum und Bielefeld. Gott wird's mir (hoffentlich) durch günstigen Krankheitsverlauf vergelten.
 So, nun fuehle ich mich befreit und gehe ohne Groll im Herzen ins Neue Jahr.
 Hasta luego! Reinardo

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber Reinardo,

es ist doch schön wenn man verzeihen kann!

Denkt daran wieviele uns seit bestehen unserer beiten Websits verstoben sind denn das Leben zum Tode kann relativ schnell zu Ende gehen bei unserer Krankheit ob direkt oder indirekt daher ist jede Aufregung fehl am Platz!

Ich Wünsche Euch allen, ohne Ausnahmen, von Herzen für das Jahr 2007 alles Gute

Liebe Grüsse

Helmut

----------


## Bernhard A.

Fürs 
*Neue Jahr*
wünsche auch ich 
*Allen* 
nur das Beste für Ihre eigene Gesundheit 
und Ihren Familienangehörigen.


Bernhard A.

----------


## WolfhardD

Hallo Reinardo,

Dieters Mail schließe ich mich an mit der Hoffnung, "Jemanden vergeben heißt verstanden zu haben". Wenn uns das gelingt, wird 2007 ein besseres Jahr.
Wolfhard

----------


## merri1at

Auch ich möchte allen Betroffenen und Mitbetroffenen ein gutes neues Jahr 2007 wünschen. Seit 18 Monaten kämpfen wir nun schon mit der verhängnisvollen Krankheit und sind dankbar für jeden Tag.
Für dieses Forum hätte ich einen, vielleicht etwas persönlichen Wunsch.
Ich möchte gerne, dass neben all der fachlichen, teilweise hoch wissenschaftlichen, die menschliche Seite der Krankheitsbewältigung etwas mehr in den Vordergrund rückt. 
Außerdem wäre es schön, wenn mehr Ärzte (besonders auch Hausärzte) diese Informationen hätten. Ich habe mittlerweile den Eindruck, dass die Patienten den Ärzten sagen sollten, was zu tun ist.
Liebe Grüße ins WWW!
Marie

----------


## zuerij

Sorgen habt ihr! Jedenfalls "es guets Neuis" an alle Mitstreiter
Z.

----------

